# Kifak Inta



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Fairuz
Kifak Inta

Release Date April 27, 2004
Duration41:34
Genre
International
Jazz
Styles
Middle Eastern Pop
World Fusion
Lebanese
Middle Eastern Traditions
Worldbeat


----------

